# Introduction



## Strager (5 mo ago)

Hello. 
Just popped in to say hi. Came across this website while I was cruising along finding community’s to chat about marriage life, get opinions, find out issues similar to mine and knowing what’s going on out there. Looked over some posts and really liked how things are on this website so decided to be part of the community as well. I am struggling through a lot of things in my current marriage and would like some insight from others on my issues which I will talk about in the next couple of days. For now hello to all and looking forward to communicating with others.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- post when you can about your issues. Lots of good folks who can help here....


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome to TAM ☀


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Welcome!!


----------

